

The greatest Google Mail feature you may not be using stopped working - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2013/01/the-greatest-google-mail-feature-you.html

======
koopajah
Since a few weeks this feature was completely broken for me. 90% of the time,
hitting "reply" lead to an email with just a sentence or a word even without
clicking/selecting anything and I had no idea what happened. I was always
forced to delete the current mail and start again of go back and forth between
"reply" and "forward" for the whole conversation to appear!

Maybe I was not the only one with this problem so they decided to disable it
by default?

------
Hurdy
This has been unlaunched because there were too many reports of people who
were confused by it. E.g. when you copy a link out of the mail, or when you're
a compulsive text markers like I am. It can still be enabled as a lab though.

